# rescued litter in Nc



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

I rescued a rat that gave birth. I will soon have babies available the mom is a Rex dumbo and all babies are dumbo and rexes. Some look like they may lose their fur maybe double Rex? There are 5 girls and 5 boys I think.


----------



## lovelyemptiness (Aug 10, 2014)

Where are you? if its near central nc 
(particularly Raleigh) I would love love love to know.


----------

